# Atari Flashback 9 custom firmware?



## Boozle061083 (Jul 3, 2019)

I was hoping to find some information about if the Atari Flashback 9 firmware is able to be modded to use something like the Genesis Game Manager.  I can't seem to find any information about the Atari FB9, only info about the 2018 Genesis HD.  Anybody more knowledgeable than myself able to shed some light on the matter?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 3, 2019)

There is a much better forum for Atari stuff https://atariage.com/forums/forum/69-atgames-flashback-and-portable-consoles/


----------

